# Question about rmc



## Paish (25 Oct 2005)

Who is the oldest living ex commandant of rmc and what is his college number?I need an answer by friday so any help is appreciated.


----------



## Gunnar (25 Oct 2005)

First, get a list of commandants of RMC.  Then, see who's still alive.  I'd reccommend phoning each one of them personally, starting with the current one.


----------



## Big Foot (25 Oct 2005)

Paish, check page 19 of your agenda and go from there.


----------



## 23007 (25 Oct 2005)

Would he have had to go to RMC? Cause if its only the oldest living ex-commandant then maybe he doesn`t have a college number. Or are you talking about the oldest living ex-commandant who is also an ex-cadet?


----------



## George Wallace (25 Oct 2005)

23007 said:
			
		

> Would he have had to go to RMC? Cause if its only the oldest living ex-commandant then maybe he doesn`t have a college number. Or are you talking about the oldest living ex-commandant who is also an ex-cadet?


See....now if he had posted verbatim the homework question that he was assigned, we could so much quicker give him his answer.     

OpenSource is a marvelous thing, but aside for Int types, most frown on plagiarism.


----------



## winchable (25 Oct 2005)

Could someone..uh..finish an Anatomy Lab for, uh, someone..by tomorrow.


----------



## Michael OLeary (25 Oct 2005)

Paish said:
			
		

> Who is the oldest living ex commandant of rmc and what is his college number?I need an answer by friday so any help is appreciated.



I know the Director of Cadets, would you like me to ask him for you? What's your e-mail, shall I have the answer sent direct to you?


----------



## 23007 (25 Oct 2005)

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> I know the Director of Cadets, would you like me to ask him for you? What's your e-mail, shall I have the answer sent direct to you?



I doubt little billy peters would know the answer...

But seriously, I would take the list of ex-commandants (i.e. in your agenda) and then google all of them to see who is the oldest living. They`re all generals so I would assume they would all have biographies on them somewhere on the net.


----------



## Paish (25 Oct 2005)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> the homework question that he was assigned,



Thanks but its not homework, its just a contest for fun.


----------



## FSGT Lampkin (25 Oct 2005)

Paish your not going to get the CWS's bars by asking the questions on army forums you rat lol


----------



## 23007 (25 Oct 2005)

Ah shit are you serious?? Duncan asked that question for the first years to get his bars? 200 days must be coming up soon...


----------



## armyvern (25 Oct 2005)

23007 said:
			
		

> Ah crap are you serious?? Duncan asked that question for the first years to get his bars? 200 days must be coming up soon...



Come on, for the right price I can provide essays!! Just kidding. You RMC guys are worse than my 12 year old!!   ;D He's always asking the daughter for the answers..or at least offering up his allowance money for the answers!! Question when I do my ILQ, will you guys write my stuff for me if I just post my assignment here??   ;D And, I've got an Ops Clothing presentation to give to CTC tomorrow....anybody willing to come on down to Gagtown to look after that...I'm scared in front of crowds!!   :-[     
BigFoot!! Come down here and help me would you??


----------



## George Wallace (25 Oct 2005)

armyvern said:
			
		

> And, I've got an Ops Clothing presentation to give to CTC tomorrow....anybody willing to come on down to Gagtown to look after that...I'm scared in front of crowds!!   :-[


Time to put your kids to work and make a dynamite PowerPoint Presentation for you.   ;D


----------



## Big Foot (26 Oct 2005)

lol, sorry armyvern, I have school and drill tomorrow. The DSM will be awfully mad if I'm not there like a good little officer cadet.


----------



## 9Tiger9 (15 Dec 2005)

And what A nightmere that was I love rain drill and getting yelled at  looks like we never did get the cwto's bars eh?


----------



## Soon2binfantry (2 Jan 2006)

Does anyone know what kind of corses I need to become an infantry officer?


----------



## Michael OLeary (2 Jan 2006)

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/37287/post-315886/topicseen.html#new

Soon2binfantry,

STOP spamming the baord with multiple posts of the same question.


----------

